# 300 blackout



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

Added a new Houge buttstock, grip and hand guard on my Left hand side charge 300 blk


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

300 blk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking weapon !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks functional. Do you shoot any of the heavy, sub-sonic ammo with it?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking stick looks like you’re a southpaw to how do you like that 300 blackout


----------

